# Aseriley and "his Family"



## Had (Mar 29, 2021)

Aseriley or Riley Is known for an altercation with the Gunt
Fight seen here archived by Arm Pit Cream




Your browser is not able to display this video.






The fight was over May's stuff (digi's ex) being left out in the rain
(seen here)




Riley's family has 4 main members

Riley is a drug addicted, clout chasing, life ruining, pedophile enabling failed rapper and producer of the dick show.
His job as "producer of the Dick show" though and what that really means is vague at best. His job seems to be to @ people on twitter asking them to go on the show.
Riley losing his twitter was so bad it made him cry




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Way back in the day he was also the head of a Gofundme for himself to ebeg


> My best friend of the last few years, and recently the best roomate I've ever had, Riley, has had a tough few weeks that are really making life miserable for him. He was recently terminated from a career he spent 5 years at trying to work his way up out of retaliation for whisteblowing a manager above him. We're currently out of town visiting friends, as we had no idea this would all happen so suddenly, and we're likely facing eviction before we even return home. While he seeks a new job, and we do everything we can to earn money on our own, we have to face the reality that, given our current situation, we have to do everything we can to avoid losing our apartment. Therefore, we are trying to do everything we can raise enough money to give us a month or two for him to find a new job, start working, and get paid so that we can start supporting ourselves again and get our lives back on track.



the bad blood between Dick and Asterios had reached its peak, and Riley was able to claim victimhood, complaining to Dick that the mean Asterios stan Zwick was censoring him. Shortly after, Hazencruz released another hitpiece video featuring Riley, this time aimed at Asterios (timestamp: 52:47). In this video, Hazencruz once again uses Riley to emotionally manipulate, depicting him as an excited young boy with stars in his eyes who was used and betrayed by Asterios. That betrayal? Not giving Riley enough stage time to embarrass himself in a monkey mask.
The video was once again effective, and soon after, Riley began appearing on the Dick Show.

He is also known for telling dear feeder (null) to leave the dick show saying in a now deleted tweet
that he was "like someone who had over stayed his welcome at a party".
This resulted the split of Dick and Null.
resulting in the "Karen farms song"





Mint
A girl Riley convinced to leave her home to draw furry porn and art for Riley's internet friends










Gunt claims he fucked mint






mint talking about her parents on stream




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Bird
An old friend of Riley and current gay lover of Pedophile Digibro.





He is also know for touching Scars' Dick while high at a road rage.





Digibro
Digi acts as the funding force with his shrinking Patreon and house acting as home and funding for the group.
He is a noted lolicon an ex with may (who is as of writing Ralph's current girlfriend as seen in the fighting video)




Riley has turned Digi's whole channel into a place for him to post his shitty raps and vlogs much to the dismay of the anime subscriber base.
More on Digi can be found on his own thread



Spoiler: Social media accounts



Riley: Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/asepresents/?ref=page_internal https://archive.md/wip/y1cND
Twitter: https://twitter.com/asepresents?lang=en https://archive.md/wip/gGvs8
Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/user/ASERiley/ https://archive.md/wip/f43kq
Website: http://asepresents.com/ https://archive.md/wip/yyesy
Mint Salad: Twitter: https://twitter.com/itsmintsalad https://archive.md/wip/pBuei
Website: https://itsmintsalad.wixsite.com/portfolio https://archive.md/wip/i2M5M
Deviant Art: https://www.deviantart.com/itsmintsalad https://archive.md/wip/InoqM


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Mar 29, 2021)

Threads about   go in  's subforum.


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Mar 29, 2021)

Lots of good info but you need to fix the thread title and move to either the Gunt sub or PG I think.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Mar 29, 2021)

Great Work.
I think that Riley is going to to be an increasingly exceptional individual in the future what with him forgoing the trappings of having a roof over his head and moving into an RV with Mint Salad and Bird. As well as the recent drama with Ethan Ralph which will undoubtedly become an ongoing saga on the Killstream in which Riley will drop diss tracks as well as greatly strain his relationship with Dick Masterson potentially ending his employment as Producer of The Dick Show.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm willing to bet Riley will start posting in this thread to try to shit it up.

Keep an eye out for new users who start posting oddly specific info. It will be Riley. This thread will likely get very autistic ala the ManlyTears thread.

Also OP should add this music video to the first post:


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Mar 29, 2021)

Riley is too cowardly to post as himself. You will see a bunch of socks shit up the thread, though. This is what he did to the Dick Masterson when the simpspiracy was going hot and heavy. When new embarrassing facts came out about Maddax, all of a sudden socks would show up to shit up the thread. That’s what you will see here.

Not sure why this needs to go to the gunt forum, these people are embarrassments all on their own and have ties to various other lolcows.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Mar 29, 2021)

https://mobile.twitter.com/ASEPresents/status/1376471643304890369
		



			https://archive.md/wip/mC3ne
		








Looks like Riley is totally cucking out. Instead of talking smack and calling into the show when Ralph is there he's contacting the police. Dick really shouldn't keep him around after this, he clearly doesn't care about the show.


----------



## Vetti (Mar 29, 2021)

All I know about Mint is that she drew the art for a podcast hosted by one of Ralph's callers named @FlowEuphoria, Crippled Jesus, and Isaac Jackson, who I've never heard of. Imagine if drawing this shit for no names was your life.



Archive
Is it true that Dick's prompting is what made her leave home to join Digi's found family? Dick said that wasn't the case, but I don't really believe him.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 29, 2021)

Vetti said:


> All I know about Mint is that she drew the art for a podcast hosted by one of Ralph's callers named @FlowEuphoria, Crippled Jesus, and Isaac Jackson, who I've never heard of. Imagine if drawing this shit for no names was your life.
> View attachment 2039038
> Archive
> Is it true that Dick's prompting is what made her leave home to join Digi's found family? Dick said that wasn't the case, but I don't really believe him.


That artwork looks like it could be easily interchanged for TurdFlingingMonkey.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Mar 29, 2021)

Vetti said:


> All I know about Mint is that she drew the art for a podcast hosted by one of Ralph's callers named @FlowEuphoria, Crippled Jesus, and Isaac Jackson, who I've never heard of. Imagine if drawing this shit for no names was your life.
> View attachment 2039038
> Archive
> Is it true that Dick's prompting is what made her leave home to join Digi's found family? Dick said that wasn't the case, but I don't really believe him.


Mint was active in the TDS community while studying graphic design at college. She was in a long distance relationship at the time with a guy who was in his mid 30's (she's 1 but then she started talking a lot to Riley on the discord. Riley thought it would be a fantastic bit for Jon Breaks Bad News to call her boyfriend and break up with him. Really classy broad.

After that Mint moved in with Riley into what @Had described as a 'crack shack'. Her adoptive parents thought that this was fucked as any normal parent would and started to make demands like "We won't pay for your car, health insurance or tuition unless you come home". Riley gets another amazing idea for Dick to call Mint Salad's family live on air because of the 'crazy' texts that they had sent her.

Dick received a lot of pushback for doing that at the time and he basically called everyone a simp for Mint. So yes, Dick 100% encouraged her to fuck up her relationship with her family. To this day her family still try to reach out to her and Riley boasts on twitter about how her and him shit all over them. It's quite horrific and reminiscent of when Ralph conducted himself in a similar way under the alias of Rad Roberts.

Riley is known within The Dick Show community as a parasite. He has leeched off many people in the community like Asterios, Hazencruz, infamously starting a gofundme and e-begging because he got himself fired for harassing his boss. So naturally he sees Digibro as meal ticket. Riley, Bird and Mint move into Digibros house which pissed off May at the time because she had at this point been a NEET for 3 years. Riley is pretty much using Digibro for free rent and using his  330K subscriber YouTube channel to promote his horrible music. All for the low, low fee of Bird having to put his penis inside another mans anus.

So that is the story of how Dick and Riley got a girl to fuck up her relationship with her parents and her education to move into a pedophiles house.

Here are some examples of Mint Salad's mother trying to reach out to talk to her daughter:



			https://mobile.twitter.com/ASEPresents/status/1376272621386498048
		



			https://archive.md/wip/TxYdS
		






He shared these. He thinks these make him look good.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Mar 29, 2021)

Riley's going to OD, alone and forgotten and it'll be his own doing.

Nothing of value will have been lost. From everything I've seen he'll just use everybody and everything until there's nothing left for him and then he'll just wander again. I wonder if there are any of the prank call community people that he used to hang around with perusing the forum.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Mar 29, 2021)

So basically Molesterson facilitated the kidnapping of 2 barely legal children?


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Mar 29, 2021)

Riley says that they aren't pressing charges but Ralph did hit Mint. He looks like he is going to cry.



			https://archive.md/wip/EL7fA
		



			https://mobile.twitter.com/ASEPresents/status/1376537130441322497
		






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ulkesh (Mar 29, 2021)

Simply Outplayed said:


> View attachment 2039079
> View attachment 2039081


>Mint Salad's name is Marie
>Former Maddox and current Dick paramour 80's girl's name is Marie
>Rumours of Dick banging Mint and whoring her out to his friends


----------



## Red Pilled Riker (Mar 29, 2021)

Simply Outplayed said:


> Riley says that they aren't pressing charges but Ralph did hit Mint. He looks like he is going to cry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine fighting Ethan Ralph and coming out with the L 

Riley will make a diss track about null but the second the Ralphamale shows up irl and asserts superiority over his hippy commune he breaks down, and falls back on veiled threats about pressing charges.
He won't even confront Reethan with Daddy Dax as backup, his inferior gunt was so cowed. Shameful!


----------



## Cow Poly (Mar 29, 2021)

Probably the best and most principled move here is to refuse to engage in any “bloodsports” with Ralph. However... you come out looking like a pussy. It’s lose-lose.
Would’ve been better to never engage with Ralph IRL... too late now.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Mar 29, 2021)

Riley is a soyfilled bitch with an ugly goomba-head girlfriend. I feel bad she was the victim of a biohazard attack and how poorly her pathetic boyfriend dealt with the aftermath.


----------



## LemonParty (Mar 29, 2021)

Here is Ralph's claim that Mint Salad is a pass-around girl. Seeing as she's living in a house gypsie caravan with degenerate lowlife meth smoking troons and sodomites, I'm inclined to believe Ralph in this instance.


----------



## Had (Mar 29, 2021)

It was a simpler time


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Mar 29, 2021)

I sympathise with Riley's position a bit. I mean, if he does engage with Ralph in Bloodsports, it will just make an already potent trashfire burn hotter. On the other, he looks like a pussy for avoiding it.

Meh, the guy is a cuck and I'm not surprised he cucked out. Still, I'll give him this. He did land a decent hat-removing punch on the gunt's pig jaw.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Mar 29, 2021)

TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> Riley is a soyfilled bitch with an ugly goomba-head girlfriend. I feel bad she was the victim of a biohazard attack and how poorly her pathetic boyfriend dealt with the aftermath.


Riley was so proud of his girlfriend coming to his defense in the entire scenario.  Nigga if you're talking up how your girlfriend kicked another man's ass when you threw the first punch (legally or not) then yeah, you're deffo a cuck and I believe Mint was gunted, and it won't be the last time Riley's sitting in the fucking corner with that snack tray.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Mar 29, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> Riley was so proud of his girlfriend coming to his defense in the entire scenario.  Nigga if you're talking up how your girlfriend kicked another man's ass when you threw the first punch (legally or not) then yeah, you're deffo a cuck and I believe Mint was gunted, and it won't be the last time Riley's sitting in the fucking corner with that snack tray.


Just by the fact you know Mint is willing to fuck Riley, you know she’ll fuck anyone. She’s a furry on top of that too so any sexual barrier is right out the window. I wouldn’t be surprised if the first time Riley and Ralph went gunt to gunt was when they were attempting to get their microdicks through Mint’s flabby ass.


----------



## Had (Mar 29, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> Riley was so proud of his girlfriend coming to his defense in the entire scenario.  Nigga if you're talking up how your girlfriend kicked another man's ass when you threw the first punch (legally or not) then yeah, you're deffo a cuck and I believe Mint was gunted, and it won't be the last time Riley's sitting in the fucking corner with that snack tray.


Being a wanna be legal fag what is your take on this shit show


Spoiler


----------



## Spectre_06 (Mar 29, 2021)

Had said:


> Being a wanna be legal fag what is your take on this shit show
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


If you mean about the tardfight, we need more of it.

If you mean that picture you posted, please kill yourself.


----------



## MoeChotto (Mar 29, 2021)

Riley finally getting the attention he craves. A little bittersweet, since a thread is exactly what he wants, but at least took him being a complete bitch coward rather than being entertaining to get one.

Also, here's Digi's thread if you want to link it in the OP


----------



## LemonParty (Mar 29, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> I sympathise with Riley's position a bit. I mean, if he does engage with Ralph in Bloodsports, it will just make an already potent trashfire burn hotter. On the other, he looks like a pussy for avoiding it.
> 
> Meh, the guy is a cuck and I'm not surprised he cucked out. Still, I'll give him this. He did land a decent hat-removing punch on the gunt's pig jaw.
> 
> View attachment 2039425



Both of these fat heaps are career grifters who could easily spin this tard tussle into shekels if they play their cards correctly. That's the very first thing Ralph did. He began talking about setting up a real fight and/or blood sports. Ralph is a professional tard-fighter and this is in no way his first rodeo. 

I dont think Riley realizes this however, or even if he has he's most likely to much of a soy filled bitch to take advantage of this spat.


----------



## GuntN7 (Mar 29, 2021)

Reposting it from the gunt fight, because Riley must read this.

The thing that shocks me the most is that Riley was just 21 years when all this started. What the fuck are you doing, Riley? You told us you read the Broke Dick Karen Farms.


Clean yourself, please. Maybe you stink so bad you activated the rash gunt.
Find a way to loose weight, you rival da gunt's size irl.
Stop dealing drugs, you won't win over anyone ever. Just look at losers that host Subcultured.
The Barbie dream mansion is not real, leave this scam before it's too late.
Get an education, you are now 22 years old. You are a social reject, study medicine. How can you disappoint anybody when you are a nobody to begin with? Give it a try, smol gunt.
Leave Digibro alone, Digibro is an adult that can fend off anyone.


----------



## Had (Mar 29, 2021)

Added to the Op
I heard about The gunt fucking mint but holy shit the mad lad really did it


----------



## Sped Xing (Mar 29, 2021)

Had said:


> Added to the Op
> I heard about The gunt fucking mint but holy shit the mad lad really did it
> View attachment 2039995
> View attachment 2040003


Soul-scarring video or it didn't happen.


----------



## Had (Mar 29, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Soul-scarring video or it didn't happen.


I've had enough Gunt footage for a lifetime


----------



## Sped Xing (Mar 29, 2021)

Dax clearly has a thing for busted-face Maries.


----------



## Had (Mar 29, 2021)

BIG_BRAD said:


> This + the thing Ralph said about Riley letting TDS friends "sample" Mint really makes me wonder if the rumors about Dax fucking her were true all along.


That's honestly so fucked
I know we where joking about it as far back as the Mintpocalypse but to have it confirmed is even worse.


----------



## Ulkesh (Mar 29, 2021)

Had said:


> That's honestly so fucked
> I know we where joking about it as far back as the Mintpocalypse but to have it confirmed is even worse.


I did find it very strange that Dick usually keeps a detached amusement about most things, even potentially damaging stuff like the LOLsuit, but pops the fuck off and gets genuinely heated about Mint. I was perplexed at the moment I listened to it but him plowing her gives it some well-needed context.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.





			https://twitter.com/ASEPresents/status/1376630932849967106
		



			https://archive.md/wip/zDOxc
		




GAY



			https://twitter.com/ASEPresents/status/1376620445387137027
		



			https://archive.md/wip/1NFPV
		








Your browser is not able to display this video.




He's talking shit about how fat Ralph is but he won't participate in bloodsports and will call the cops. What a fucking pussy.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Mar 29, 2021)

Chik-Fil-A employees are very polite and would probably just smile, hand them their food and forget they exist.


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 29, 2021)

Simply Outplayed said:


> View attachment 2040617
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ASEPresents/status/1376630932849967106
> ...


Four "people".


----------



## Sriracha (Mar 29, 2021)

Riley is disgusting and he is going to masturbate over the negative attention he gets from having a thread.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Mar 29, 2021)

Simply Outplayed said:


> View attachment 2040617
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ASEPresents/status/1376630932849967106
> ...


Riley is a bitchmade nigga. Imagine getting cucked by and losing to The Gunt and not killing yourself immediately afterwards.


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 29, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> Riley is disgusting and he is going to masturbate over the negative attention he gets from having a thread.


There is no using the movement, motherfuckers work for their fucking... for their output. What do mean using the movement? Did he use the movement? Did he just say "I use the movement" and this work just confines out of thin air and he didn't have to put no work in? Nah motherfucker just 'cause you're not smart enough to make no fucking money don't mean shit, motherfucker. Fuck you motherfucker go talk about Auschwitz you piece of shit. You motherfucking Jew hating piece of shit. Get the fuck off this stream. Get the fuck off this stream. Go suck fucking IA's dick you piece of shit. Yeah go suck IA's dick some more, man this ain't IA motherfucker. No fuck you bitch, you think I give a fuck? You think I give a fuck? I'm just saying man I'm sick of this "don't make no money" bullshit, no fuck that. There is no, I mean, you put in work, you put in work. I mean "oh it's a movement" so you're just supposed to do it all for free. Did you think Martin Luther King actually worked for free?


----------



## Crystal Golem (Mar 29, 2021)

So have Diddler Dax and Reilly been tricking this girl out to all their guests or just a select few?


----------



## DrFaggot (Mar 29, 2021)

Dont know if it's worth noting but Mint and Riley are in a video with Tony of Hack The Movies, arbiter of AVGN and The Dick Show. Haven't watched because everything about them repels me.
https://youtu.be/d7o4-z0FvHA


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Mar 31, 2021)

https://archive.md/X1Z0U
		



			https://mobile.twitter.com/ASEPresents/status/1377251261200924673
		


Riley won't call into The Dick Show to confront Ralph man to man but he will @ Vaush on Twitter and call Ralph a Nazi.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Mar 31, 2021)

Like the Manson family except fatter, gayer, and with no charisma.


----------



## catholiclutheran (Mar 31, 2021)

Found this screenshot. Mint's booba while battling the guntlord.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Mar 31, 2021)

catholiclutheran said:


> Found this screenshot. Mint's booba while battling the guntlord.


Padded bras are the devil's devices.


----------



## Had (Mar 31, 2021)

Simply Outplayed said:


> Riley won't call into The Dick Show to confront Ralph man to man but he will @ Vaush on Twitter and call Ralph a Nazi.


I love how fast Riley has flip flopped on ralph
It's not that he's even a fat retard who tried to mess with his house,
but that he's a right wing nazi and he has to run to daddy Vaush.
Ralph has been allowing for out there right wing views since his show fucking started,
but only now has Riley decided to become a good and moral communist despite being eskimo bros with the guy for a whole year.


----------



## big dumb (Mar 31, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Four "people".


Four men.


----------



## The First Fag (May 5, 2021)

I kinda feel bad for Mint here. She clearly isn't all there and she's more than likely being taken advantage of for money and weed. I'm personally starting to take the parent's side and think that Riley here is a piece of wampa shit. Poor girl could use some better company. 
Also, off-topic, does anyone have the link to that video Daddy Jersh played on one of his streams (I think it was the one where he was talking about the Superstraight movement) with the guy screaming his own rendition of Mario Judah's "Die Very Rough" with such lines as "child predator, no pussy in a while" and what I assume was him saying "you are out of cock"?


----------



## PhoBingas (May 5, 2021)

autismspeaks said:


> I kinda feel bad for Mint here. She clearly isn't all there and she's more than likely being taken advantage of for money and weed. I'm personally starting to take the parent's side and think that Riley here is a piece of wampa shit. Poor girl could use some better company.
> Also, off-topic, does anyone have the link to that video Daddy Jersh played on one of his streams (I think it was the one where he was talking about the Superstraight movement) with the guy screaming his own rendition of Mario Judah's "Die Very Rough" with such lines as "child predator, no pussy in a while" and what I assume was him saying "you are out of cock"?





Spoiler: I got you







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The First Fag (May 5, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> Spoiler: I got you
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2145395


Thank you based @PhoBingas. Do you know where the original video is or is this it?


----------



## PhoBingas (May 5, 2021)

autismspeaks said:


> Thank you based @PhoBingas. Do you know where the original video is or is this it?


No idea where the original came from or if there's more than the 20 some odd second video. I think it was floating around the MATI discord until it got swept.


----------



## The First Fag (May 5, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> No idea where the original came from or if there's more than the 20 some odd second video. I think it was floating around the MATI discord until it got swept.


Ah shit. Well thanks again for the clip.


----------

